# cycling theme wedding cake topper...



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

So, I proposed to the GF early last month and now the wedding is being planned. I didn't know wedding plans had to start immediatly. Isn't there a grace period? Besides ordering the booze, my only other job given to me is to source a cycling themed cake topper. The only one I've found is 2.5"s tall and is $75. Any ideas? I was thinking of getting a 44t chainring but when I suggested this, I got The Look. At least I would be able to use it after the wedding. This isn't some lavish extravaganza but it's not a shotgun wedding either. Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I know I've seen stuff like this out there, have you googled the net or even searched this board yet? Try a search on the teamestrogen board, too

Or just make one out of playmobil or lego people and accessories.


Hrm, have to look now, there's someone out there who will do fimo toppers that look just like you, I'll see if I can get a name or ??


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

formica said:


> I know I've seen stuff like this out there, have you googled the net or even searched this board yet? Try a search on the teamestrogen board, too
> 
> Or just make one out of playmobil or lego people and accessories.
> 
> Hrm, have to look now, there's someone out there who will do fimo toppers that look just like you, I'll see if I can get a name or ??


I checked ebay and googled the subject but didn't find anything. Didn't think to search this board though. Thanks.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

there are a couple of sites mentioned here in the comments section
http://www.atlantabridal.com/cakes/caketoppers.asp
DMR


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Something Like this perhaps??*

Home made from items bought online.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife and i had a copper tandem topper to our cake. No people on it, but it was pretty cool.

Here's the guy's website, but it doesn't look like the links are working too well right now. At least i think this was the guy... it was over 3 years ago.

http://www.browncountycopper.com/bike/


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*This is the one I found*



obi.one.speed.only said:


> Home made from items bought online.


online. It looks better on the cake. Her parents are hippies and mine are surfers so the wedding will be pretty informal. A short ceremony and a long reception  Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*ebay*

There are three different ones on ebay that are only $2.50, but all are African American. Maybe they can be adapted? For that price it may be tempting. http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-and-Cute...ryZ20935QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Vader said:


> ....the wedding will be pretty informal. A short ceremony and a long reception  Thanks for the input everyone.


....sounds exactly like my wedding will be. let me know if you find any other cool mtb-related wedding stuff. i'm taking advantage of the grace period and haven't planned a thing yet  too much riding (and other things to do)


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife found one. It's die cast and cost a fortune...it came from Montreal or something. The whole website was in French. She had the worst time navigating! 

Here it is...


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm.... My wife wanted the same thing for our cake, only thing she found was from France, website in French, so we didn't deal with that hassle. If you're doing a seperate grooms cake (weddings are so rediculous) you could have a tandem decoration put on the top of it in the icing. 

On a seperate note, I was at a wedding where the preacher made mention of marriage being like riding a tandem - sometimes you get to drive and she follows, sometimes its the other way around...


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

We had the same issue at our wedding (it wasn't bike themed, but it was at the trails).

I'm not spending $75 for a cake topper unless I can eat it and crap out a check for $70. 

My grandmother, who made the cake, found some bike ornaments. She found a lil' tandem ornament and my ma' made a lil' groom and a lil' bride out of pipe cleaners.

Okay, they were stick figures, but the bride had a teeny vail and it was ****ing adorable.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

My hubby and I made our own cake topper. It wasn't bike-themed (we wanted wolves), but the prices people want for anything wedding related are almost as ridiculous as all these silly 'traditions' people keep making up to go with it (money dance? Smooshing cake in someones face? WTF?). Anyway, we made ours out of a lump of styrofoam, some netting and a girls' headband from Michaels, and a nice ornament we found online. Total price: less than $20 for exactly what we wanted.

- Jen.


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

Someone on Ridemonkey had a whole cycling-themed wedding cake, with mountain bikes, stunts, etc., not just a topper. Try asking on there and someone will remember. Or search the archives, it was a year or so ago that I saw it.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

playmobil - some paint and wooo hoooo


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2004)

Simple and Cute (wirebike.com)


----------



## MtbGirl32 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vader said:


> the wedding will be pretty informal. A short ceremony and a long reception


Sounds like how my wedding will be this June. We've gotten plenty of planning out of the way. Lately I've been on the search for a biking cake topper too.... Nik, I really like that one you posted.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks, I've been watching this thread and was looking for a bike cake topper but couldn't come up with anything affordable. This one should work great and what a price! I'll just need a little dolling up. Cool. JOD


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*while we are on the subject of weddings...*

here's my all time favorite "please don't have a wedding like this" link

Wedding Etiquette Hell

me? I had an outdoors hippy wedding complete w/bluegrass band, whole thing cost us about $500. I'm sure my inlaws thought it was hell.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*For anyone using the topper we used...*

Some friends of ours also got the same topper, and designed their topper around a bigger, foresty idea. Problem was she's PuertoRican and he's Japanese. They didn't like the Anglo look, so they got some modeling paint and went to town, changing both the skin color and facial features. A bit more ingenuity than we showed, but it came out beautiful, and made me wish we'd done more to our topper, although we did "alter" our reception party-favors to match our features such as skin tone and hair color. They were both blond(e)'s and too pale skinned.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Here's mine*

We found the Bride & groom combo at Michaels, (sp?) and I can't remember where my mom got the bike at. It'll be 6 months in Feb!


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> We found the Bride & groom combo at Michaels, (sp?) and I can't remember where my mom got the bike at. It'll be 6 months in Feb!


Jorgemonkey, that is BRILLIANT!!
Your Mom must be a riot!


----------



## MtbGirl32 (Jul 15, 2004)

jorgemonkey said:


> We found the Bride & groom combo at Michaels, (sp?) and I can't remember where my mom got the bike at. It'll be 6 months in Feb!


ROFL That's too funny!!! I'd like the same theme, although we're both mtn bikers... so we'd have to have the bride & groom fighting over the bike...


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

The funniest part about the topper was my (at the time) Fiancee found the people out shopping, and when I first saw it I told her it that it needed to have a little mountain bike to go with it. 

At the time she didn't understand why I went riding all the time (she didn't ride), and it kinda got here a little bit mad when I'd leave her to go riding. So it became a little joke between us that she'd always be in competition with my mountain biking. I'm happy to say now that after 5 months, of gentle prodding, she has starting to go riding with me! We've gone three times in the past week (all road), but we're workin up to riding on dirt, at whatever pace she wants to go.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Here it is...*



Vader said:


> So, I proposed to the GF early last month and now the wedding is being planned. I didn't know wedding plans had to start immediatly. Isn't there a grace period? Besides ordering the booze, my only other job given to me is to source a cycling themed cake topper. The only one I've found is 2.5"s tall and is $75. Any ideas? I was thinking of getting a 44t chainring but when I suggested this, I got The Look. At least I would be able to use it after the wedding. This isn't some lavish extravaganza but it's not a shotgun wedding either. Thanks.


My first full rigid hardtail since 1994. Got it from wirebike.com for about $12.00. It will get some upgrades but I'm leaving that job to someone else. Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## MtbGirl32 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vader said:


> My first full rigid hardtail since 1994. Got it from wirebike.com for about $12.00. It will get some upgrades but I'm leaving that job to someone else. Thanks everyone for the help


Yep... we got ours from there too... I thought our names together might be too long, so I asked them to put "Chris (heart) Mike" on the bike. Wonder what the manufacturer thought of those two names together??


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

One of my wife's close friends was very kind to us and bought the French cake topper for us as a pre-wedding surprise. My wife and her mom made the cake. I think it turned out rather nice.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Now _thats_ the kind of wedding cake I'd like to have!!


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I was impressed with what they did. The trail around the cake is crumbled Oreo cookie, the trees were made from pretzel sticks and a star type shape on an icing bag and there are some fondant boulders. Pretty clever and simple. I didn't actually get to eat any of it at the reception, but I'm looking forward to our anniversary coming up so we can munch on the top layer.


----------

